# Sigmoidoscopy



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Hi there! My GI specialist wants me to have a sigmoidoscopy. I'm wondering if this is absolutely necessary - I've already had a barium swallow, a barium enema, and an ultrasound. Wouldn't these procedures pick most problems up? I'm really tired of tests and I just want to make sure this is absolutely necessary. Thanks.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Oops - I forgot to say something:On my info packet, it says that this procedure is to examine the lower part of the colon. My main symptoms are nausea and pain slightly over my belly button. I have IBS-C. It feels as if the problem is much higher than the lower part of the colon. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiThey probably want to check for inflammation or polyps. I had a sig' in August.Biopsies are usually taken so that any abnormalities can be detected.All the best


----------

